# New to fly fishing



## 86indy (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey guys well I am more of a lake angler of open water and hard water but I want to expand this art form to fly fishing too. Well i bought a super cheap shake-spear rod/reel kit a while ago only practiced with it in the yard on account of it being winter. I was gifted a basspro bass fly kit (tie your own flies). I am really interested in fishing for steel head and trout basically more river bound species of fish. And gills and crappies are on my list to catch too. But lets cut to the chase....................... What kind of flies do I need for steelhead and trout (flies i can tie hopefully)? What are some all around good flies to tie for every thing i.e. bluegill, crappie, the fun fish catch in lakes? Should i invest in waders or just use a canoe and float the rivers?
Well if it helps I want to fish the Muskegon River (right by bridgeton) and White River.
Thanks a million guys any info will be appreciated and tips are welcome, because well honestly I'm near clueless!


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Lots of questions there.

The simple answer is to hire a guide. Do you know anyone that has a clue? I started with a guide and practiced. As far as tying I don't know.

Buy a steelhead fly kit from cabelas. I use a centerpin for steel and use egg patterns. I also use eggs. You can chuck and duck too(not really fly fishing).

What weight rod do you have?

Oh yeah....warm water species I'm new to with the fly. I practice on a pond and catch bluegill and largies on dry flies.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

See if there are any clubs in your area. Joining a club helped shorten my learning curve.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow! LOTS of questions. The guide idea is good, but make sure he is absolutely aware that you are a total novice, and you want to start off learning the basics, so you can go out on your own and catch a few trout. 

I think waders and fishing the White will be a good idea for you. There is a lot of "mechanics" to learn with fly fishing: casting, line management (how to handle all those loops and coils of that fly line), and presentation (how to get the fly to do what you want it to do, when you want it to do it). Those are not quickly learned on one guided trip. That's where the waders come in. Find a nice quiet (un-pressured) stretch of river, and practice what you learned with the guide. 

From NOW until mid-June is an EXCELLENT time to be on the river . . . swinging wet flies and soft hackles downstream, and practicing short dry fly casting upstream. The trout are looking up, and the smaller ones are EASY to catch, and very eager to let you know when you do it right. 

for trout: a few dry flies like Adams, Sparkle Duns (light grey and dark grey) and Rusty Spinners in sizes 12 to 16. Wet flies like leadwing coachman, hare's ear wet, light cahill and dark cahill in sizes 12 to 14. Soft hackles Partridge and brown, Partridge and tan, Partridge and yellow, Pheasant tail soft hackle, all in size 14 to 16. 

Once you get the easy stuff down, then you can move up to streamers, and start catching some fish that will put a hefty bend in your rod! Let us know when you are ready to advance. 

But for now, until mid-June, spend as much time on the river as you can. In May, concentrate on 2pm to 6pm. In June, concentrate on 4pm to 8:30pm. Good luck.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Here are some tips on trout in rivers like the Muskegon stop in a fly shop after hitting the river for a little bit like a half a day of kick netting mayflies and caddis. And pic out bugs that look like them they sell a kick net at www.cabelas.Com as an etymology kit this is how I suggest it you can make the kick net out of a piece of screen or a old nylon from the wife stocking placed over your net film canister work as vials stop buy Wal-Mart or meijers some time they give them away free. and buy a pair of tweezers to pic them up with cause stone flies bite.  

 Also books like emergence schedule from the trout unlimited challenge chapter here in Michigan. Its like 19.95 + s&h. they sell one at cabelas that is not half as good as the one I got you can also buy flies according to what it says. Trying to list out 150 different bugs with 5-10 patterns each is impossible and to explain where they live is way too complicated at that it is best to buy this book try to match what the book is saying to what you are seeing wile kick netting the may flies btw guide never helped me they may teach you 5 flies but out of what I said a lot of those bug overlap so he may only have shown you one bug. With five variations of the same fly any ways stop by fenstras guide service web site and see what flies he ties google his guide services. 

Oh ya if your lighter then me get a float tube for lake there like 40 bucks at bass pro for like up to 225 pounds you plus gear I weight to much to use them oh ya get waders too to ware in the flaot tube cheap pair of cables 5 mm neos a lot of steel fishing is done in winter is why I bought mine that or be pre pared to freeze it off in breathable waders which are very comfy in summer you can use a canoe but that up to you I find flat tube cheaper lols . as for flies there are some pattern descriptions for streamers I did for someone else any ways ignore the link unless you need materials. Any ways best of luck to you 

Wooly bugger streamer:
Materials needed :
Thread: Black
Hook: mustad 9672 4xl streamer hook 
Tail: marabou black
Body: chenille black
Ribbed: with black hackle. 
Cost 22.48+s&h
Body: Chenille black $1.49
http://store.hookhack.com/Chenille-Wide-Black/productinfo/112CHK3/
thread: 6/0 uni $2.48 each
http://store.hookhack.com/Uni-6_0-Black/productinfo/UNI6001/
tail: marabou $2.43
http://store.hookhack.com/Marabou-Plumes-1_4-oz-Black/productinfo/2082511/
rib: saddle hackle$ 5.13 for a ¼ once wich you mite get 50 -100 flies out of it.
 http://store.hookhack.com/Saddle-Hackle-6-8-Black/productinfo/6308003/
Hook: streamer 4xl size 4. $10.85 you problem is you will not want all wooly buggers so a size 4 is an all-around hook for ton of different streamers. Like mickey finns, Black nose dace, smelt, etc by the way this is a 100 pack 
 http://store.hookhack.com/HH-4X-long-Nymph-Hook-size-4-100s/productinfo/HPH914H/


mickey finn cost with other flies above $12.43 
thread: black same as above. 
hook: same as above sizes 2-8 
body: silver tinsel mylar 
rib: silver oval tinsel 
wing: red then yellow then red buck tail small clumps 

wing: red buck tail and yellow buck tail 4.95 each 
http://store.hookhack.com/Bucktail-Whole-Yellow/productinfo/132BTCC/
http://store.hookhack.com/Bucktail-Whole-Red/productinfo/132BTDD/
body: silver tinsel $1.22
http://store.hookhack.com/Tinsel-Flat-Size-Wide/productinfo/104TFL3/
rib: silver oval tinsel $1.31
http://store.hookhack.com/Tinsel-Oval-Size-Fine-Silver/productinfo/104TIB1/


smelt streamer: cost :$8.96 total with everything else you plan on buying 
thread: black 
hook: same as above 2-8
tail: peacock sword fibers 
body: silver tinsel 
wing: is white hackle 2-4 hackles 
throat: guinea fowl feather natural black and white 

hackle white$ 5.13
http://store.hookhack.com/Saddle-Hackle-White-5-7/productinfo/6308007/
tails peacock swords $2.48
http://store.hookhack.com/Peacock-Swords-5/productinfo/212PCS1/
throat guniea hackle $1.35
http://store.hookhack.com/Guinea-Hackle-Natural/productinfo/209GUIN/

black ghost:streamer :cost $6.26 added to the first fly 
hook; same as above2-8
THREAD: BLACK
Tail: yellow hackle fibers 
BODY: BLACK FLOSS 
RIB: SILVER TINSEL
WING: WHITE HACKLE 
THROAT: YELLOW HACKLE FIBERS
Hackles $5.13yellow 
 http://store.hookhack.com/Saddle-Hackle-Yellow-6-8/productinfo/6308008/
body black floss $1.13
http://store.hookhack.com/Danville-Rayon-Floss-Black-4-strand-Color-100/productinfo/109DRQQ/


----------



## 86indy (Apr 25, 2012)

Well thank you guys I know that was a lot of questions to answer and you guys did a pretty darn good job. Jfish I have no clue what weight my rod is just a cheap-o shake-spear (I am not disappointed for $30 though). And for a guide that's not in my budget as of I am 16 (but my close buddy has a relative that I "think" fly fishes). I will most likely invest in a fly tying book as well but youtube has provided me a very good start. And I only asked about a canoe bc I have always wanted or a small flat bottom boat and if I find one cheap I have a reason to jump on it. Thanks guys I will most likely be back ask more questions and letting you know how I'm doing with fly fishing. Thanks guys you helped a lot!
Nick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Nick, just saw your last post after I had written what is below. At 16 you will have a long and wonderful experience in the world of fly fishing. The one thing from below that I will double up on stating is find yourself a local club, we have several young men and ladies that join in with our group on fly tying nights and it is a delight for all of us to help them learn.

D


As stated above, get a good guide and let him know what you want to learn, and what your experience is. The guide service will normally provide you with the correctly needed rods for the fishing you will be doing. 

As for the waders, yes you will need to get a pair of good waders. They are definitly needed for trout and steelhead fishing with a fly rod. Buy the best you can afford at this time, you will be using them for years.

A good suggestion was made to locate a fly fishing club in your area and join in with them. I can not tell you how valuable the experience of joining my club has been for me. The members of a club can/will be the most valuable source of information and fly fishing/tying knowledge that you can gather. Check the national sites for Trout Unlimited and Federation of Fly Fishers, they should be able to point you to a club in your area. Another good source might be a fly shop around home, they should know of any local clubs.

For fly tying and what flies to use where, again check your local shop. For your lakes and bluegill try, rubber spiders, black ants, wooly worms, wooly buggers, also I have found soft hacklels to work well on gills.

The most important thing is HAVE FUN when learning.

D


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

Nick, where are you located? The vast majority of my fly fishing is for warm water species, carp, bass, gills, crappie, etc. If you're not too far, I have no problem showing you a thing or two.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 86indy (Apr 25, 2012)

Well thanks for all this info guys, it has helped a lot. Flyrodder thanks for the heads up about the waders joining a club may be difficult for me as im in between a rock and a hard place; I hunt and fish primarily in michigan but i live in "chicago" (suburbs an hour out from chicago), but my family owned land in michigan for three generation (me being the fourth) and im not always up in michigan. But as things are looking now should be up in mich. for atleast 4 weeks in the summer to work. Robfromflint im from the Bridgeton area 15mins out from Fremont; i would take you up on the offer but ^^^ that scenario may be my down fall. 


P.S. 
I bought some fly tying materials:

Qty: 1 Item: OF-900440-STAN Price: $2.95- Just Simply Tools Whip Finisher - standard 
Qty: 1 Item: TW-006610-SILV Price: $1.45- Danville Fine Wire - silver 
Qty: 1 Item: TW-030510-0000 Price: $1.75 - UNI Products UNI-GloYarn 
Qty: 1 Item: OF-900015-0000 Price: $1.65- Rumpf Extra Tacky Dubbing Wax 
Qty: 1 Item: SM-012010-BLCK Price: $1.35- Wapsi Antron Dubbing - black gnat 
Qty: 1 Item: SM-012010-YELL Price: $1.35- Wapsi Antron Dubbing - bright yellow
Qty: 1 Item: SM-012010-FLOR Price: $1.35- Wapsi Antron Dubbing - fluor. orange 
Qty: 1 Item: SM-751020-MNAT Price: $2.05- Wapsi Thin Skin - mottled oak natural 
Qty: 1 Item: SM-720020-MDBL Price: $1.45 - Hareline Round Rubber Legs - medium / black
Qty: 1 Item: SM-730080-MEGO Price: $1.18- Hareline Bead Chain Eyes - medium / gold 
Qty: 1 Item: SM-730080-MEBL Price: $1.18- Hareline Bead Chain Eyes - medium / black 
Qty: 1 Item: TW-025140-BLCK Price: $1.45- Wapsi Ultra Thread 140 denier - black 
Qty: 1 Item: TW-025140-RUBR Price: $1.45- Wapsi Ultra Thread 140 denier - rusty brown 
Qty: 1 Item: TW-025140-YELL Price: $1.45- Wapsi Ultra Thread 140 denier - yellow 
Qty: 1 Item: SM-700264-BLCK Price: $1.55 - Hareline Ultra Chenille Standard - black 
Qty: 1 Item: SM-700264-OLIV Price: $1.55 - Hareline Ultra Chenille Standard - olive
Qty: 1 Item: SM-700264-YELL Price: $1.55 - Hareline Ultra Chenille Standard - yellow 
Qty: 1 Item: NM-790075-MEGI Price: $2.95 - Hareline Grizzly Soft Hackle - natural
Qty: 1 Item: SM-012090-RUST Price: $1.85 - Hareline Quick Descent Dub - rust
Qty: 1 Item: BV-800020-0000 Price: $9.75 - Dave Hughes American Fly Tying Manual 

Came to a total of $41 with $5 shipping and $5 off coupon (this was way cheaper than cabelas i priced it out)
jsflyfishing.com

Should be set for a little while with my other stuff from the basspro bass fly kit


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

86indy said:


> Came to a total of $41 with $5 shipping and $5 off coupon (this was way cheaper than cabelas i priced it out)
> jsflyfishing.com


 
i think its j stockers you went threw he got a good shop at jsflyfishing.com
any ways any one beats cabelas prices cause there shipping is out rageous and other stuff too. also try half.com for books on fly tying it is a on line e-bay book store i used to get my colledge books there. lol's any ways best of luck.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

86indy said:


> Well thanks for all this info guys, it has helped a lot. Flyrodder thanks for the heads up about the waders joining a club may be difficult for me as im in between a rock and a hard place; I hunt and fish primarily in michigan but i live in "chicago" (suburbs an hour out from chicago), but my family owned land in michigan for three generation (me being the fourth) and im not always up in michigan. But as things are looking now should be up in mich. for atleast 4 weeks in the summer to work. Robfromflint im from the Bridgeton area 15mins out from Fremont; i would take you up on the offer but ^^^ that scenario may be my down fall.
> 
> 
> P.S.
> ...


I don't know which direction you are from the city, but I have had some interactions with the DRIFT club in Glen Ellyn. They seem like good guys and have extensive educational programs. Many of their members primarily fish Michigan as well.
Andy and his guys at Chicago Fly Fishers on Clybourne(?) also offer a large number of programs, and they have a pretty nice shop as well.
Good Luck


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

meanwhile,,get some rubberleg spiders,,some poppers and get out after gills and stuff,,,, you have to cast to get good at it . and thats about as much fun as you can have practicing.


----------



## 86indy (Apr 25, 2012)

Chromedoggy glen ellyn is about 30mins away so ill have to look into that thanks! John I have tied up some flies with black dubbing and some platic legs (off some cheap $1 wallymart spinners) and ill give that a go with some panfish. Thanks guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 86indy (Apr 25, 2012)

Well guys I love having older cousins because I was sitting in history and just got a txt asking if I wana go up to wisc. dells and do some fishing and well it is a no brainer heck yeah! So ill test out my skills on the Wisconsin river above the dam. So thanks guys and if I figure out how to upload pics ill show u some of my flies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Nick,
Good luck in Wisc. Looking forward to seeing a couple of pic's from your trip. Glad I was able to give you some help, be sure to check out that club near you.

D


----------



## 86indy (Apr 25, 2012)

Well no luck in wisc. But I learned a lot (through lots of tangles in the tippet) but I can cast pretty well. No fish to show the waether was about 45 windy and raining but, of coarse that didn't stop us. Next time should be better. Sorry if u guys we're anticipating pictures, should have some of the homemade flies soon! 
Thanks guys,
Nick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

